# Selling HS1132TA to buy HSS1332AT or ATD? & Where to Buy Tahoe-Reno?



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

I am thinking of selling my nearly pristine HS1132TA tracked Honda blower, not because it is not powerful enough, not because the tracks won't go uphill -- I just blew uphill "offroad" through 18 inches of new powder up beyond the power lines into the forest to retrieve some firewood I cut before the snow fell.


But because my dirt and granite driveway causes me to replace sheer bolts too often. From 12 midnight to 2 a.m. last night I went through 10 and this afternoon I have gone through another 6.


How do you guys like the HSS1332AT? or the ATD?



Any pros?
Any cons?
Especially how does the auger protection system work?
Is the only difference between the HSS1332AT and the HSS1332ATD that the latter has electric start?

Any suggestions where to buy in the Tahoe/Reno area?


How much do you think I can get for my HS1132TA?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

E350 said:


> How do you guys like the HSS1332AT?
> Especially how does the auger protection system work?


It works just as advertised. I have not broken any auger shear bolts since 2017. I did, however, break an impeller shear bolt when I had a hidden stick go straight down the center of the blower below the gearbox and into the impeller. Very easy to replace, too!


E350 said:


> Is the only difference between the HSS1332AT and the HSS1332ATD that the latter has electric start?


Also has:


Large 18Ah battery - good for heated grips / extra lighting

Hour Meter with Auger Lock Indicator Light
Double articulated chute
Auger Shear Bolt Guard system - this alone is worth the price of admission!


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

No need ot do that unless you want to; B4 you do any of that I would talk to a welding shop to see how much a new set of edge tamper skids would cost you. They would essentially be just like the edge tamers used on front loader buckets for sub compact tractors to keep them from digging in the dirt when clearing snow.

They are a simple metal ski that is bolted to the bottom of the bucket or in this case the auger housing. As long as the ski sticks out 6 inches in front of the auger housing it will not sink or dig in.

One of the SBF members made his own skis/edge tamers and welded them to the factory steel skids and that stopped it from digging in. I cannot remember off hand whether he made both ends of the skis with curved ends though. 

I know he had pictures of them and posted them on the forum.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

you shouldn't be going thru so many shear pins unless you are swallowing up dirt and rocks because you are scraping????

or your drive wheels have elongated holes. you can drill new holes the other way or buy new drive wheels . or the augers where the shear pins go thru are so elongated the pins are banging back and forth. That's probably it. you can take the augers out , weld up the holes and drill new ones. I do that all the time. I'd rather have an old 1132.

anyway there are several dealers in our area. Depends on where you are at ? Reno has a Honda dealer.So doesn't Truckee and Tahoe City. The prices are the same. I was told today you can still get one online with free shipping and no sales taxes if you are handy enough to prep it out of the box.

here is my 1132. knock on wood have not broke a single shear.

if you check craigslist most 1132's go from 1500-2400 around here. depending on condition.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> 1. swallowing up dirt and rocks because you are scraping????
> 
> 2. or the augers where the shear pins go thru are so elongated the pins are banging back and forth. That's probably it. you can take the augers out , weld up the holes and drill new ones. I do that all the time.


Yes to both.

I try to scrape my inclined dirt and granite driveway to dirt. Because dirt is a dark color and the Sun warms it and keeps the driveway clear until we get a heavy over night snow.

The auger where the shear bolt goes through is elongated. What do you weld on? Please describe in detail your materials and process.

You are one smart guy. Thanks for your participation on this forum.

When people ask me how Echo Summit compares with Donner Summit, I always say _"We get almost as much snow as they do, but they eat people over there."_

Now I will have to add that _"There is a guy over there who is really smart about snow blowers..."_


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

E350 said:


> Yes to both.
> 
> I try to scrape my inclined dirt and granite driveway to dirt. Because dirt is a dark color and the Sun warms it and keeps the driveway clear until we get a heavy over night snow.
> 
> ...


aren't you the one that waters down your dirt or gravel pad and let it freeze up? and redo that? that sounds smart. then your skids will be gliding over ice.

i use a flux core welder to close up holes then use a flap disk on a grinder to flatten out then re-drill hole.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

No, I don't water down the dirt and let it freeze up. We rarely have long freezes. Although the rain we are getting now may freeze tonight.


I was wondering if you welded on a 6mm 10.9 hardened flat washer and used a longer 8.8 6mm bolt as a shear bolt.


I will try your method of welding the holes closed with a copper backing plate and then flap disk the area flat.


Thanks, Buddy!


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, snow blowing gravel would certainly account for an unusual amount of shear pins/bolts breaking, guaranteed …. just sayin …


----------

